# 1/32 tsp dosing?



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all

Im changing my ferts from seachem to dry ferts and i was just wondering how you all measure 1/32 tsp?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

You can buy measuring spoons at Linens & Things.
I bought a set that measures down to 1/8 tsp. If I need 1/32 tsp, I use the 1/8th & divide by four.
However, I’ve heard that the 1/16th & 1/32nd tsps are available there.
Charles


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi saint,

Less than $5 at a good Kitchen Shop or Amazon.com

Dash, Pinch, Smidgen measuring spoons; I like Stainless Steel

Dash = 1/8th tsp
Pinch = 1/16th tsp
Smidgen = 1/32th tsp


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had to laugh when I found out that a dash, a pinch, and a smidgen have become official measurements in the U.S. This is along with gills, jiggers, mouthfuls, ponies, jacks, pottles, pecks and pails. But, will we go metric? Oh no!. Never!

I've got to go now and fertilize my 9,586.4 jigger aquarium (That's large jiggers, not the little jiggers).


----------

